# WoW laggt bei hoher Auflösung



## Alcasim (23. Februar 2007)

Ich habe meine Auflösung momentan auf 1024*768, da ich nicht weiss woran es liegen könnte das der PC bei einer höheren Auflösung langsam läuft wollte ich mal Fragen ob es am Arbeitsspeicher liegt, an der Graka oder sonstwas, hier die PC Details

Habe einfach unter DxDiag Pics gemacht..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr noch mehr Infos braucht sagt es und sagt von wo ich sie nehmen sollte^^

Danke jetzt schon


----------



## kanly (28. Februar 2007)

eigtlich muesste das alles soweit langen die graka is halt nich das über teil 

versuch mal folgendes

16 bit farbtiefe 
(bzw rum testen mit naderer farbiefe mache grafik karten könne mache farbtiefen besser als andere )

WoW unter open GL starten  
(verknüpfung zu wow exe machen und wie folg umändern >"C:\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -opengl<)

Addons mal ausmachen alle (vielcht stört da was rum )

alles was im hintergrund läuft erstmal aus

Virenscanner/hijackthis ähnlcihes ob nicht irgend ein käse sich aufem system eingenistet hat


----------



## glacios (28. Februar 2007)

hmm also:
ram genügt locker für wow
prozessor auch
bleibt die grafikkarte....

die radeon x 1300 (pro?) ist mittlerweile - sorry - schlecht (war auch nur höchstens mittelmaß, selbst bei release). die leistung deiner x1300 liegt sogar weit hinter der einer normalen geforce 6800 (nicht gt oder ultra)(wenn dus mir nicht glaubst hier). ich schätze mal sie liegt knapp über / ungefähr auf dem niveau der geforce 5 serie.
dann brauchst du dich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn eine zu hohe auflösung (ich nehme mal an 1280*1024) zu anspruchsvoll ist. möglicherweise kannst du die anforderungen runterschrauben und trotzdem diese auflösung behalten (geringe wetter/wasser/zaubereffekte usw).

allerdings wie meinst du das "langsamer"??? heißt das es ruckelt? oder läufst du langsamer etc? bisschen genauer bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSubwoof (2. März 2007)

jo liegt bestimmt an deiner, sry schlechter, grafikkarte. Eine Auflösung jenseits der 1024 wird dafür einfach zu viel sein.


----------



## razielsun (2. März 2007)

grüße,

ich spiele auf einem laptop und habe (natürlich) auch massig laggs. (glücklicherweise läuft es auch oft flüssig) nun frage ich mich allerdings ob man maßnahmen ergreifen kann (programme, einstellungen) um trotz mieser hardware was rauszukitzeln.


----------



## glacios (3. März 2007)

razielsun schrieb:


> grüße,
> 
> ich spiele auf einem laptop und habe (natürlich) auch massig laggs. (glücklicherweise läuft es auch oft flüssig) nun frage ich mich allerdings ob man maßnahmen ergreifen kann (programme, einstellungen) um trotz mieser hardware was rauszukitzeln.



nur weil du einen laptop hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du massig laggs hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. es liegt nur daran *was* du für einen laptop hast und um deine frage zu beantworten solltest du mal dein system erwähnen, dann kann man dir auch besser helfen.
nun zu deiner frage: es gibt gewisse programme (zb TuneUp oder andere) mit denen man etwas leistung herausholen kann, dennoch halte ich die effektivität eher für fraglich. ehrlich gesagt versprechen die meistens mehr als später herauskommt (ich kenn mich aber mit diesen progs net so gut aus). die besten maßnahmen mit dem größten ergebinis die du ergreifen kannst, sind im spiel selbst; also grafik runterschrauben (va farbtiefe, auflösung, antialising, wetter/wasser/zauber-effekte). bei entsprechend schlechter hardware kann dir aber auch der beste pc-experte nicht mehr weiter helfen, dann bleibt nur noch ein neukauf als alternative.

ps. ach und weil ich da grad lese "manchmal läuft es auch flüssig" kommt mir in den sinn, ob die "laggs" nicht doch vielleicht an deinem internet-zugang (hast du modem?) liegen oder an server-schwierigkeiten?
also poste dein system dann kann man helfen.


----------



## razielsun (3. März 2007)

glacios ich habe meine dxdiag infos mal in den text gespeichert, hoffe damit kannste die infos ablesen und mir sagen ob ich hoffnungsvoll verloren bin *grinst*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (3. März 2007)

razielsun schrieb:


> glacios ich habe meine dxdiag infos mal in den text gespeichert, hoffe damit kannste die infos ablesen und mir sagen ob ich hoffnungsvoll verloren bin *grinst*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol das sind ja eine menge infos; soviel wollt ich gar net wissen, aber bisser zu viel als zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
also du hast ein sehr ähnliches system wie Alcasim, dh. halbwegs gut spielbar, wenn da nicht die grafikkarte wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch der prozessor ist sehr schwach.
etz habe ich aber doch noch fragen: mit welcher auflösung spielst du WoW? hast du breitband-internet? inwiefern laggt wow (dh. serverdisconnects? oder schau mal deine latenz an!)?
dann kann ich dir noch besser helfen.
also zu deinem system: geforce 7300go ist jetzt nicht das schlechteste für einen notebook, denn sie ist ungefähr auf dem niveau einer geforce6800 für den normalen pc, dh du solltest wow spielen können ohne größere probleme (aber nicht höchste auflösung/farbtiefe/antialising!!!) spielen können, wenn ich schon keine probleme mit meiner geforce 5600 !!! habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. also schraub deine auflösung runter und evtl. auf 16bit, dann müsstest du es gut spielen können. wenn nicht, dann sag nochmal bescheid, denn dann kanns auch an was anderem liegen (hintergrundprogramme, evtl. viren, prozessor, etc).


----------



## Alcasim (9. März 2007)

kanly schrieb:


> 16 bit farbtiefe
> (bzw rum testen mit naderer farbiefe mache grafik karten könne mache farbtiefen besser als andere )



War ne Weile nich mehr in diesen Abteil, darum die späte Antwort, dachte es hätte sowieso niemand mehr geschrieben =P

Hab das nun gemacht und es läuft trotz der schlechten Grafikkarte (wollte schon eine neue kaufen^^) perfekt, zwar ruckelt das Spiel manchmal aber das war schon vorhin so, das is aber nich das grosse Problem

Also vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (13. März 2007)

Die Problematik mit Lags liegt an berechnung der Datenpakete durch CPU, sprich wenn Grafikberechnung zu Netzwerkdatenprotokolle ergänzt werden steigt der ping an und es kann zu Clientseitigen lags kommen.

Wie ich auf die Fantastische Aussage komme ?

Ganz einfach da mich diese imperische Studie einen Haufen Geld gekostet hat.

Ursprung: 
Unser TDSL ist leider Standard, kein Fastpath möglich. Sprich Ping 50-60ms

Meine Frau hat einen AMD Rechner (NF4) chipsatz. Mir ist aufgefallen das sie egal wo sie sich befindet einen Ping von 60-89ms egal wo sie sich befindet (Shattrath, IF, bei ner Massenschlacht in AV da hatte sie glaub mal 115ms ich bin dort mit 450ms rumgehüpft). in shattrath kann ich immer 150-250 ms immer dazurechnen.
Wer Shadowstepschurken spielt weis wie wichtig der Ping ist.

Es hat sich recht schnell herauskristallisiert warum Sie so einen guten Ping hat.

Der Nvidiachip beziehungsweise der dazugehörige Netzwerkchip bewerkstelligt das in Verbindung mit Nvidiasoftware.

http://www.nvidia.de/object/feature_activearmor_de.html

_Auschnitt "Eine Reihe von nForce Modellen enthält zusätzlich die ActiveArmor™ Security-Netzwerkengine. Diese beschleunigt die ActiveArmor Firewall hardwareseitig und ermöglicht auf diese Weise sicheren Firewall-Betrieb in voller Gigabit-Ethernet-Geschwindigkeit bei sehr niedriger Prozessorbelastung. Die rechenintensive Datenpaketprüfung wird vom Hauptprozessor auf die ActiveArmor-Engine verlagert, was der Systemleistung insgesamt zugute kommt."_

Ok nun gut, das will ich auch.
Meine Plattform C2D E6600 mit P5WDH DLX 2GB DDR2 RAM alles lief bis jetzt noch super stabil.
Also beschafft man sich ein neues Mainboard "EVGA 680i SLI" das Striker ist zu teuer *den Zeigefinger an Stirn tippt" 300 EUR aufwärts.
Und damit gingen die Probleme los schnell merkte man das Nvidia auf Intel CPUS doch recht Stiefmütterlich behandet werden. Abgesehn von den Problemen mit Festplatte (Datenkorrumpierung) und Bluescreens wurde ich doch recht schnell ernüchtert. Mit mehr Recherche erfuhr das die Mainboard plattform nicht die beste ist. Desweiteren schlichen sich Fehler ein die nach googlen zur endgültigen Ernüchterung führten.

NVTCP.SYS HTTPS.SYS etc mit blauen Hintergrund.

Das Board wurde im Zuge der 14 Tage umtauschberechtigung gegen ein Asus P5N32SLI-E ersetzt.
Asus Layout orientiert sich am Striker ist aber günstiger. doch auch das tat keine Abhilfe,
und wieder
NVTCP.SYS HTTPS.SYS etc mit blauen Hintergrund.
die nur auftraten wenn die TCP-IP/Beschleunigung aktiviert war ohne war alles super stabil.

Tja und Abstürze sind nunmal schlechter wie ein schlechter Ping besonders in instanzen.
also spielte ich in instanzen mit schlechten Ping und im PVP mit guten Ping, hatte ich in der PVP zone nen absturz betraf es mich und net die Gruppe.

An einem Sonntag bekam ich nen Rappel und schraubt am Betriebsystem von morgens bis abends rum.

Die gute Nachricht: Ich kann jetzt permanent mit Ping 60-70 spielen egal ob PVP oder instanzen und habe keine Abstürze mehr, seit über 3 Wochen.
Die schlechte Nachricht: ich habs nicht dokumentiert, ich hab an so vielen Einstellung im Betriebsystem (Registry/Dienste/Zugriffsberechtigungen) geändert das ich es mit sicherheit nicht nachvollziehen könnte.

Somit war für mich die Investition in dem Punkt erfolgreich das ich keine Tobsuchtsanfälle mehr im AV bekomm wenn ich durch nen Lag gestorben bin. Das ist passe.
Und Instanztechnisch kann man doch ne Nuace feiner spielen.

Wem der Ping wichtig ist. 
Aber keine Lust auf so extreme Umbauaktion oder Einstellungsfriemelei hat kann sich ja mal die Killernic anschauen.

http://www.killernic.com/KillerNic/

Vorteil der Karte ist das sie Systemunabhängig im nächsten PC System weiterverwendet werden kann.


----------



## Alcasim (29. April 2007)

Also... War heute wieder mal in der Scherbenwelt und es war grauenhaft da zu zocken, lief mit 4 FPS durch die Gegend, hab dann mal die Auflösung auf 800x600 runtergemacht um zu sehn ob es besser läuft, ist aber immer noch gleich schlimm!

Hab die Auflösung dann wieder auf die höchste Stufe gestellt (1240x1048 oder so) und alles niedrig gemacht.. Bessert aber kaum, zwar ruckelt es weniger aber ich habe immer noch eine FPS Rate von 4-6 mit starken verzögerungen (eher wenige laggs im Vergleich zu vorhin).

Somit frage ich mich, liegt es wirklich an der Grafikkarte? Denn es besserte kaum als ich an der Leistung schraubte.. Ich denke eher es ist einfach etwas was ich am PC oder so anders machen müsste (auch wenns nur ein häckchen in irgend einer Einstellung ist). Aber bin hier kein Fachmann.

Somit frage ich einfach nochmals, was könnte auch noch möglich sein? =/
Ich habe echt keine Lust so kurz vor der Scherbenwelt meinen Charakter links liegen zu lassen >.<

btw. in Azeroth laufe ich mit 15-25 FPS rum, mit hoher Auflösung und mittlerer Detailstufe


----------



## TaZz (2. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich ein guter PC bei dem WOW flüssig laufen müsste...versuchs einfach mal mit Schatten ausmachen oder mit Sachen die dir nicht so wichtig sind wie Zauberdetails 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (2. Mai 2007)

Schon komplett alles ausprobiert... Bin nun auf 9 FPS wenn ich wirklich alles niedrig stelle... (ausser Auflösung, aber die spielt meines Erachtens keine Rolle)


----------



## Murk (2. Mai 2007)

moin...


grafikkartenmäßig bin ich mit einer 7600gs ausgestattet und einem p4 3,2ghz und 2gb ram.

ping nach heise.de immer zwischen 14-18ms.

das seltsame ist, der framerate ist nicht immer im keller, also unter 15fps. normal liegt die so um 30-40fps, je nach gebiet wo man sich aufhält. und das ist auch der punkt wo es die grafikkarte nicht sein kann.
auch meine ich das die raten erst mit bc in den keller gingen, bzw. da rapide zunahmen.
auch kann die wachsende spielergemeinde auf dem server eine große rolle spielen.

da dieses problem, gerade in den schlachten, sehr viele auch haben, schliesse ich meine hardware einmal aus. der fehler ist meines erachtens bei den blizzardservern zu suchen die einfach die steigenden anfragen nicht mehr schnell genug beantworten können.
denn ein ping sagt aus wie schnell ein datenpaket zum server braucht, dort bearbeitet wird und zum sender zurückgeht.
ist also der ping zu blizzard mehr als 3-5 mal so hoch wie zu den schnellen heise-servern so kann man davon ausgehen das das problem bei den blizzard-servern zu suchen ist.


----------



## Alcasim (2. Mai 2007)

Naja wenn Blizzard daran schuld ist.. Was kann ich daran ändern? Ich meine, bei allen anderen läuft's ja. Liegt es vielleicht an meiner Internet Verbindung?

Habe W-Less mit einer Übertragungsrate von 11MBits/s

Das Problem ist ja, das ich nicht weiss wo der Fehler liegt bzw. ich mir nicht sicher bin.. Wenn ich wüsste das es an der Graka liegt würd ich ne neue kaufen gehn aber so lohnt es sich nicht wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin...


----------



## D4mn 1t (2. Mai 2007)

Würde mal sagen es liegt am RAM 
hab auch nur 1Gig, dafür aber nen 3500+ Athlon XP und ne X800 Pro und es ruckelt immer wieder mal


----------



## felswand (3. Mai 2007)

Jo liegts auch ^^ ab2 gig ram isset schön flüssig und läd auch mit vielen addons angenehm schnell ins spiel.
Schon mal an die auslagerungdatei gedacht ? die würd ich mal größer ansetzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (3. Mai 2007)

Auslagerungsdatei ist auf 5536.. Hab ich auch mal hochgepackt um zu sehn obs besser geht..

Dann werd ich mal schauen ob ich demnächst meinen Arbeitsspeicher erhöhen kann...

Ahja, was mir noch einfällt, Vater von nem Kollegen sagte das es an der Graka liegt, das es die ganze Systemleistung runterdrückt, weil es eben nicht die schnellste ist.. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Skoo (3. Mai 2007)

Da ist sehr wohl was dran - die X1300 ist saulahm und hat nur ein 64bit-speicherinterface, der zum flaschenhals wird --> noch weniger leistung. Da reichen auch die 512MB videoram nicht, die sind eigentlich nur zur zierde bzw. werden als kaufargument ausgeweisen.

Mit einer schnelleren,besseren Graka denke ich wirst du viel mehr erfolg haben - es gibt schon gute,günstige wenn man nicht sher anspruchsvoll ist.

Und dein Arbeitsspeicher reicht locker aus für wow.


----------



## Murk (3. Mai 2007)

dann kann es sein das es auch am routing des providers liegt.
denn einige von uns wie ich es so lesen kann haben nun wirklich keinen lahmen rechner, so wie ich auch.

achja.. 11mbit wlan ist auch ein problemfall, denn im endeffekt gleiben ca. 8mbit bei fester emfangslage über, dann ist wlan generell vom ping her gesehen langsamer als gebundenes lan. sollte man auch berücksichtigen.

aber wie ich auch gestern wieder feststellte, in sw alles ok, in shattrath wieder mies. also wenn das nicht auch was mit blizzard zu tun hat.....


----------



## Liebea (9. Mai 2007)

Also hatte das problem auch ... bei mir lags daran das ich Fenstermodous anhatte untergrafickoptionen... das ist so das der dann dahinter auch alles abspielt und somit 5 schichten zugleicher zeit aufbaut... wenn man dies ausschaltet minimiert der alles und dann geht es wieder flüssig... musste mal ausprobieren ...

mfg liebea


----------



## Alcasim (9. Mai 2007)

Hab den Fenstermodus nicht an o.0


----------



## Alcasim (14. Mai 2007)

Ich kauf mir nun diese Woche neuen Ram, und will mal schauen ob es damit besser läuft bevor ich mir eine ganz neue Grafikkarte besorg..

Denn hab gehört das meine Karte irgendwie Shared Memory ist und mir 512 Ram wegnimmt, und das es mit 512MB ruckelt ist klar! Ausserdem läuft alles im Hintergrund langsam, auch wenn ich mal auf Buffed oder so will..

Darum meine vorerst letzte Frage, muss ich was beachten? Also so wie bei der Grafikkarte mit dem PCI Express und so? Oder kann ich einfach eine 1 GB Karte kaufen? Und damit meinen PC aufrüsten?


----------



## WOW-Freak23 (19. Mai 2007)

Du musst gucken war für einen Arbeitsspeicher du hast. Ob DDR-667 oder DDR-800 etc.


----------



## Murk (20. Mai 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Darum meine vorerst letzte Frage, muss ich was beachten? Also so wie bei der Grafikkarte mit dem PCI Express und so? Oder kann ich einfach eine 1 GB Karte kaufen? Und damit meinen PC aufrüsten?



ich nehme einmal an das du von der ganzen technik nicht allzuviel ahnung hast, da besteht nun einmal die große gefahr etwas falsches zu erwerben.
bitte teile uns doch die daten deines systemes mit, denn nur so kann man dir am besten helfen.


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. Mai 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> hmm also:
> ram genügt locker für wow
> prozessor auch
> bleibt die grafikkarte....
> ...



Habe auch eine X1300Pro Qturbo und kann auf voller Auflösung zocken ohne Probs, daran sollte es also nicht liegen.


----------



## Naff2 (22. Mai 2007)

qturbo is eine overlocked grafikkarte, von haus aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber kann mir nicht denken das es eine x1300 für 1600x1200 reichen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also das wichtigste für WoW is der RAM, min 1GB sonst ruckelt es überall [Shattrath OG ganz gerne, ka wie die alli städte so drauf sind]

ich habe 2 PCs ein mit 512 MB Radeon 9200 und 2500 xp [overlocked zu 3200] spiel mit niedrigster weitsicht, sonst alles unten, 1072x76x bla bla, der andere hat 1 gb x800 xt pe 3500 xp [64er] alles voll aufgedreht 1600x1200

wegen der grafikkarte, wenn sie shared model is, bringt es dir nicht mehr RAM zu holen, alleine das die daten den umweg über den system speicher machen müssen bremst das system aus, also wenn dann gleich ne neue grafikkarte, 1gb RAM langt solange du keine VISTA hast!


----------



## razielsun (29. Mai 2007)

was ist denn so schlimm an VISTA???

ich habe meinen fenstermodus ausgemacht und siehe da: höhere fps^^


----------



## razielsun (29. Mai 2007)

ok wer kann mir das erklären: in shattrat eine höhere fps als im schattanlab!


----------



## Naff2 (29. Mai 2007)

nur VISTA alleine braucht 2 GB RAM.

und ich denk mal Schattenlab. setz eine höhere Grafikleistung vorraus als Shattrath, war zwar noch nicht drin aber wird wohl daran liegen


----------



## Skoo (29. Mai 2007)

Vista alleine brauch keine 2Gb ram, es wird nur empfohlen, unter vista 2Gb ram zu haben für vernünftiges arbeiten/spielen. Wenn man das DRM-System deaktivieren könnte, würden auch weniger reichen bestimmt.


----------

